# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Bacon Porn

## Trinnity

omg  :Smilie Thud:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

Coolwalker (08-27-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

I'll race you.....

for bacon

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

smart enough............to want bacon

----------


## Trinnity

bacon and coffee............................................  ....perfect.

----------


## St James

oh, c'mon now.......................I just recovered my eyesight from the last "ahem, lusty posts thread" and you lead with bacon??????

gawd, I luv the way yer mind works  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Trinnity

Ya know. I'm thinking about figuring out a recipe for bacon pie. Or cheesecake. 

Yeah, maple-bacon cheesecake; perfect.

----------


## Trinnity

> oh, c'mon now.......................I just recovered my eyesight from the last "ahem, lusty posts thread" and you lead with bacon??????
> 
> gawd, I luv the way yer mind works


My mind is depraved, obviously.

----------


## Trinnity

For you, @stjames1_53

----------


## Trinnity

Bacon doughnut

I'm gonna cry

----------


## Coolwalker

> 


*Now that is the way I like to eat my bacon...seconds please!*

----------


## Trinnity

@Coolwalker, shut up and make me some bacon

----------


## Coolwalker

> @Coolwalker, shut up and make me some bacon


Oh yes mam...I aim to please.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Coolwalker



----------

Trinnity (08-27-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Trinnity

okay, which one of you bacon perves just PM'd me this selfie???

----------


## Trinnity

Bacon gummies coolwalker??? Considering how much I love gummies, that was just low down.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 



Is this you?  I know it is, tell us its you!!!!

----------


## Trinnity

Obviously, Megan gets it.

----------


## Trinnity

fascinating

----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> okay, which one of you bacon perves just PM'd me this selfie???



I don't have a tattoo

----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Trinnity

obviously, Jupiter is made of bacon

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

_

Come Here Trinny, I have something for you!!


_http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/28/company-releases-new-bacon-flavored-condoms/

----------


## Trinnity

> I don't have a tattoo


Well, the PM was from "anonymous", so obviously it was you. First to deny = guilty.

----------


## Trinnity

> 


Okay, now that's just scary~

----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Trinnity

> _
> 
> Come Here Trinny, I have something for you!!
> 
> 
> _http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/28/company-releases-new-bacon-flavored-condoms/


I don't need that, I'm married.

----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Trinnity

proof the universe was designed for bacon
yep, definitely proof

----------


## St James

> For you, @stjames1_53



damn, my eyw jisg fzll oot

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## St James

I'd say............

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

> I'd say............


Moar bacon?

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

remember  -  bacon gets you laid

----------

